# Eins, zwei - drei, vier - die Nathalie ist jetzt hier ...



## ~Nathalie~ (7 Juni 2011)

Huhu :WOW: !

Ich bin die Nathalie und ganz frisch hier ! Ich liebe Celebforen, Celeblounges, Celebboards ... und ich freue mich auf zahlreiche schöne Bilder von hübschen Frauen ! Und natürlich auch auf nette User zum Quatschen, Austauschen ... !

Wenn ihr Fragen habt, dann fragt einfach ! Liebe Grüße von Nathalie


----------



## Q (8 Juni 2011)

*na dann mal herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier mit allem, was Celebboard zu bieten hat *​


----------



## Punisher (8 Juni 2011)

fünf, sechs, sieben, acht, haste schon nen Post gemacht


----------



## General (8 Juni 2011)

Nathalie und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Juni 2011)

Neun, Zehn, da möchten wir gern viel von seh´n

WILLKOMMEN​


----------



## congo64 (8 Juni 2011)

Willkommen...hätte ja noch was geschrieben, aber mir gehen die Zahlen aus


----------



## Tokko (8 Juni 2011)

on Board.

Viel Spaß noch mit den Bildern,Videos.....


LG.
Tokko


----------



## lisaplenske (11 Juni 2011)

.. elf, zwölf, dreissig - Nathalie wird sein fleissig.... :thumbup:


----------



## Geldsammler (11 Juni 2011)

_*Grüß dich Nathalie. Wir haben dich ja schon im Chat kennengelernt.
Also wenn du etwas Spezielles suchst, kannst du dich jederzeit
an uns wenden! *_


----------



## Crash (11 Juni 2011)

Nathalie und viel Spass hier


----------

